# calling all frog hunters



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey plan on frog hunting Friday and Saturday night start about 11 pm who all in.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Come on down we have room.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Man if I was not on the other side of the states id be all over that, you guys get done serious frogs down there!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Get some #


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Best of luck, Ghost. You guys have fun. Sure wish I could join you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll try and book a flight over 

Hope you all have a good night  make sure to take some photos / videos - kai


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

A little update we killed a total of 6 in 2 days! The water is up high and they are out in the middle/ deep stuff makes me hard to get. We also killed a gar!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> A little update we killed a total of 6 in 2 days! The water is up high and they are out in the middle/ deep stuff makes me hard to get. We also killed a gar!


Video ... photos ... your admiring public want to see ... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Some pics!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The frog to the far left only has 3 legs one front 2 back.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> The frog to the far left only has 3 legs one front 2 back.


Hmmm ... perhaps that Gar got to him ????

Great haul ... looks like you guys had fun yet again.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe we get a lot that are missing the back feet.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shooting guys


----------

